
Ask HN: Did anyone predict the advent of fake news on the WWW, 20 years ago? - fforflo
My questions is if anyone predicted what we&#x27;re discussing in 2017, back in say 2000.
Were there any discussions on academia? Research papers or at a W3C level?
Or, was everyone on the &quot; information superhighway&quot; bandwagon?
======
wieiocoooc
Fake news is not a new thing:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weekly_World_News](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weekly_World_News)

------
wieiocoooc
Also
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_(supermarket_tabloid)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_\(supermarket_tabloid\))

